# Border for machine stockinette stitch



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

I made a baby blanket of all stockinette stitch and want to chrochet a border around it to stop the rolling edges. Does anyone know how to do a simple border. I know very basic crochet but I don't know how to read patterns. Thank you for your help.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Crab stitch, or a couple of rows of single crochet should work


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

There is a machine knit edging that is also available. Try u-tube for machine knit edgings.
I also work around x1 with single crochet, then usually a shell stitch.
To prevent rolling, I use a larger yarn than the blanket is made from. For instance--an eyelash or pom-pom yarn.
Patty S


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

edithcarolf said:


> I made a baby blanket of all stockinette stitch and want to chrochet a border around it to stop the rolling edges. Does anyone know how to do a simple border. I know very basic crochet but I don't know how to read patterns. Thank you for your help.


Here's a good one done on the machine.
hang 6 stitches of the edge of your blanket on 6 needles. e-wrap those 6 needles and thread up your carriage. Knit 6 rows. Take the three stitches on the left and move them to the three needles on the right (2 stitches on each needle) and pick up 3 more stitches and hang on the left again. Knit 6 rows. Continue on till the corner. Knit 10 rows to round the corner and then pick up three more stitches. Do this with wrong side facing you. On the front it will look like you cabled it. You might want to increase your tension a bit too.
Pat G.


----------



## gardnerroberta (Nov 2, 2012)

What works for me is to pick up the stitches on the edges on knitting needles, and with the RS facing, Purl the first row. K2TG, YO across for row two and then Purl row three. You can repeat this another time and the curl is gone.


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say try two rounds of double crochet,it looks very nice hedwig


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

edithcarolf said:


> I made a baby blanket of all stockinette stitch and want to chrochet a border around it to stop the rolling edges. Does anyone know how to do a simple border. I know very basic crochet but I don't know how to read patterns. Thank you for your help.


If you click on my name, and then on Topics created, you can see some pram blankets that I have made. These have the worm edging done in two colors. You can also click on the instructions to do it if you want. Read the second set of instructions, I made a mistake the first time and couldn't edit.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Why not do a machine knit edge? They don't roll.


edithcarolf said:


> I made a baby blanket of all stockinette stitch and want to chrochet a border around it to stop the rolling edges. Does anyone know how to do a simple border. I know very basic crochet but I don't know how to read patterns. Thank you for your help.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for this, I use to do this on blankets and V-Neck sweaters, but when I went to do it this Christmas I could not remember nor find my book where I first read about it, so once again thanks


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I do a mock rib on the edges.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

If you have a ribber you could do a seed stitch or garter stitch border while you knit the blanket. (or reform the stitches by hand)


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Do you know how to crochet the front and back post? You can do a crochet version of ribbing if you'd like.

here is a good tutorial on how to do it 

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-crochet-poststitch-ribbing.html


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

A couple of photos of the edge I spoke of earlier today. It's really quite attractive.
Pat G.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Pat G. I do like your edging, it looks lovely. I will book mark it and do it on my next blanket. Thank you.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Thanks. It's not mine, it's Diana Burns "Love Tunic Trims". there are some really pretty finishes in this booklet.
Pat G.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

patganoe said:


> Thanks. It's not mine, it's Diana Burns "Love Tunic Trims". there are some really pretty finishes in this booklet.
> Pat G.


I like the trim that you have on the bottom of the scarf in your pic. Is this the same one?


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

No. I think that was just single crochet.
Pat G.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> A couple of photos of the edge I spoke of earlier today. It's really quite attractive.
> Pat G.


Pat G, thank you very much for your help. Your edging is lovely and I will use it. If possible can you please tell me how you did the rest of the blanket. I love the design. I'm using a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyleopard3 said:


> There is a machine knit edging that is also available. Try u-tube for machine knit edgings.
> I also work around x1 with single crochet, then usually a shell stitch.
> To prevent rolling, I use a larger yarn than the blanket is made from. For instance--an eyelash or pom-pom yarn.
> Patty S


Patty S, thank you for your help. Using a larger yarn sounds like a great idea. I've done edging on my Bond USM a few times and haven't had good results. I must be doing something wrong. I appreciate your information.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I got a lot of great information.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

<G> That's with a G-Carriage. Brother 940 Pattern #476 in Stitchworld 2
Pat G.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> <G> That's with a G-Carriage. Brother 940 Pattern #476 in Stitchworld 2
> Pat G.


Pat G., I have a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. It's very basic. I hope to move up to a Brother in the future. Thank you for all of your help, your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for the complement. That blanket is for charity for preemies. It's just about 14 inches square. I plan on making several more this week.
Keep your eyes open on Craigslist and eBay for metal bed machines. There are some really good buys out there. I just picked up a Studio standard gauge with a motor and ribber for well under $500.00. Also you could post an "in search of " add in the knitting for sale and for sale knitting machines yahoo groups.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> Thank you for the complement. That blanket is for charity for preemies. It's just about 14 inches square. I plan on making several more this week.
> Keep your eyes open on Craigslist and eBay for metal bed machines. There are some really good buys out there. I just picked up a Studio standard gauge with a motor and ribber for well under $500.00. Also you could post an "in search of " add in the knitting for sale and for sale knitting machines yahoo groups.


It sounds like you got a great deal. I've only had the Bond, which is very basic. The better machines appear to have a lot more options. My concern is, how do you know if you are purchasing a good working machine if you get it on line?


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

patganoe said:


> A couple of photos of the edge I spoke of earlier today. It's really quite attractive.
> Pat G.


Pat,

I love this edge. Thank you so much for sharing. Also, I couldn't help but notice the similarity in our last names. Mine is Janow.

Jenya


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

There are few guarantees. Good photos and asking to see pictures of swatches helps. I drove to Connecticut from Pittsburgh PA <G> for my first purchases and I got lucky this time as the lady that sold this one to me lives about half an hour from me. I also drove to Toledo OH for a g-carriage. I am more afraid of the shippers than the machines not working! You can also ask that the machine be sent to be serviced and if it's OK you pay for the service. There isn't much to go wrong that can't be fixed except for the electronic machines. even they can be fixed if you know someone that solders circuit boards. I know of several that reclaimed dead machines this way. Good luck in your search. A good machine is a dream. 
Pat G.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

You can duplicate this stitch on your bond if you want to try. I can send you a copy of the punch card that you can follow. You would have to reform all the purl stitches by hand. It would be tedious but it can be accomplished.
Pat G.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Pat G, it's so nice to hear someone say that even electronic machines can be repaired by someone that has the knowledge to do so. There are so many people that steer away from the electronic machines for fear of them going down and being unrepairable, and I think that's a shame. My husband repaired one that I had, it just needed a new battery. I have also heard of others that only needed this. I like your positive thinking.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

I just shudder to think of all the machines that go to the dump because of a bad solder joint on the circuit board. I know 1 woman that I told about this who's husband is an IT man. He found 7 bad joints on her board and it's running like a dream. Anyone that works on circuit boards and has the tools can repair these boards. You are in more danger from the carelessness of shippers for non repairable damage!
Pat


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

patganoe said:


> I just shudder to think of all the machines that go to the dump because of a bad solder joint on the circuit board. I know 1 woman that I told about this who's husband is an IT man. He found 7 bad joints on her board and it's running like a dream. Anyone that works on circuit boards and has the tools can repair these boards. You are in more danger from the carelessness of shippers for non repairable damage!
> Pat


Pat I agree with you entirely. I know of machines that have gone to the dump because the boards have gone down, when they most probably could have been repaired. I think that a lot of the old machine engineers are not educated enough regarding computers. You need to have someone that is to look at these machines. My husband has is own business repairing computers. He has repaired game consoles that have been destined for the tip because people have been told by others that they are unrepairable. I would never take one persons word that they cant be repaired, and I wouldn't give up until I was told to do so by someone that knows what they are talking about. Even then the machine wouldn't go to the dump. It would be used for plain knitting or spares.
I have a Brother KH910 that screams when you first switch it on. If you put up with the screaming fit, for a couple of minutes, it then works fine. I am convinced that it's the battery that isn't holding it's charge. I have found out how to get into it and where the battery is located on the board. When my husband has the time he will have a go at replacing the battery. I will keep you informed whether it's been repaired and my hunch was right.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> You can duplicate this stitch on your bond if you want to try. I can send you a copy of the punch card that you can follow. You would have to reform all the purl stitches by hand. It would be tedious but it can be accomplished.
> Pat G.


Pat G, Thank you for all of your help and information. I completely agree about the shipping. I'm retired from the U. S. Postal Service and have seen first hand how parcels are literally thrown around. Like you, I would prefer to drive a few hundred miles to purchase and transport a machine. I've never seen a punch card, but I would really appreciate a copy of it. Hopefully, I can figure out how to work the pattern from it. I don't mind a tedious process to get the results I want.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me!
My sister solders boards for a living. Short of catching fire or cracks on the board everything else is fixable. However when a shipper thinks that a fragile sign is really a bulls eye and the unthinkable happens there might not be much left to repair. <G> I got real lucky when I shipped my bulky out. They only cracked the end caps when they loaded it with a fork lift into the truck and pushed it too hard into another pallet of packages. Since it was longer than everything else on the pallet it took the crunch.
Pat


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

You will need to make a graph consisting of the number of needles you plan to use. The black stitches are the ones you will need to reverse. This calls for every other row to be reversed. I think you would get almost the same effect if you just did them in groups. it would be knit 2 then reverse 2 and repeat across the row for 6 rows. Then stager the reversed stitches. Like I said, tedious.
Pat


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ok curious on the reverse, do you mean by pushing the reverse key?


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

No, she has a bond. She will have to drop the stitch and latch the back up reversing it to a knit stitch. Like you would do for ribbing on the bond.
Pat G.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Pat thanks for explaining.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> You will need to make a graph consisting of the number of needles you plan to use. The black stitches are the ones you will need to reverse. This calls for every other row to be reversed. I think you would get almost the same effect if you just did them in groups. it would be knit 2 then reverse 2 and repeat across the row for 6 rows. Then stager the reversed stitches. Like I said, tedious.
> Pat


Pat, thank you very much for sending me the pattern. I would like to try it the way you suggested but I'm not sure that I understand. Do you mean do 6 rows of knit 2 then reverse 2 across the entire row, then do the next 6 rows with reverse 2 then knit 2? 
I don't completely understand how to do a graph from your pattern (I have no experience with graphs) but I still might get some graph paper and give it a try. I'm sorry it took so long to get back to you, we were traveling to Florida. I brought my Bond with me and I'm ready for a challange. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Cast on as many stitches as you need across the bed.in multiples of 4. Knit 6 rows.
Then leave the first 2 stitches and drop the next 2down the 6 rows and latch them back up. leave 4 stitches and drop the next 2 and latch them back up do this across the bed.
Knit 6 rows. 
Drop the first stitch down 6 rows and latch u, leave 4 stitches and drop 2 stitches and latch back up, leave 4 stitches and latch back up across the row to end with drop 1 stitch and latch back up. 
Repeat the first six rows. Then the second 6 till you have your length.
This sets up the diamond pattern.
Pat G. Draw it out on graph paper and it will be easier to see. The pattern I sent calls for a skipped row in between each of the dropped stitches, that would be way to fiddly. just drop the whole six rows.
Pat


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Pat... Thanks for this pattern.!


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

welcome.
Pat


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

patganoe said:


> Cast on as many stitches as you need across the bed.in multiples of 4. Knit 6 rows.
> Then leave the first 2 stitches and drop the next 2down the 6 rows and latch them back up. leave 4 stitches and drop the next 2 and latch them back up do this across the bed.
> Knit 6 rows.
> Drop the first stitch down 6 rows and latch u, leave 4 stitches and drop 2 stitches and latch back up, leave 4 stitches and latch back up across the row to end with drop 1 stitch and latch back up.
> ...


Pat, Thank you so much for the instructions. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

welcome. have fun. Make sure you send a picture when you are finished. If you don't mind the tediousness of reversing stitches, go to www.aboutknittingmachines.com and download the stitchworld books that come with the brother machines. You could hand manipulate many of the patterns from those books once you get the hang of working from a graph. It's really easy but tedious. 
Pat


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks again Pat, man not having used the machine for almost five years due to lack of space turned part of my knitting brain to mush, but it is getting better and better day by day. will post pictures real soon. Thanks again.

Maurie


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

meknit said:


> Thanks again Pat, man not having used the machine for almost five years due to lack of space turned part of my knitting brain to mush, but it is getting better and better day by day. will post pictures real soon. Thanks again.
> 
> Maurie


LOL you're not telling me anything. I put mine away in the early 80's and just got back into it 4 years ago. I knew nothing!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

well I am finally knowing a little bit more then nothing, but the day I put it up I knew nothing, even forgot for about an hour how to put the ribber on, yes one can really LOL when all is said and done


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

As promised here are my first two attempts at the knitting machine after a five year hibernation. There is room for improvement and I am getting there.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice!!!
Welcome back to MK


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

meknit said:


> As promised here are my first two attempts at the knitting machine after a five year hibernation. There is room for improvement and I am getting there.


They are both beautiful. Fantastic job.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------

